

UX Team of One [video] - prateekdayal
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/754901

======
prateekdayal
Here are the slides - <http://www.slideshare.net/ugleah/how-to-be-a-ux-team-
of-one>

Not the exact same slides but almost the same.

